# NSX engine bay



## Senninha (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi,

Recently had a go at sorting the engine bay so thought I would post some pics for you to share

As part of the work I have replaced most of the visible OEM Hond bolts with new stainless hexbolts, a much neater solution IMO

Hope you like the results

regards, Paul


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

nice one pal !!!!!!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

nice work..Now it is time to show the pictures of the entire car : )


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

OMFG, you have an NSX!!!! They are awesome...wanna give me a ride sometime ??? (not literally me )


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i want a honda now


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

:thumb::doublesho


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> i want a honda now


i have tow of them but an Accord and a Civic....I hope when they grow up to become an NSX ....
It is an amazing car....i hope one day i could manage to buy one(it is good to have dreams) :thumb:


----------



## pugben (Jun 23, 2008)

looks good, did you clean the alternator or is the car almost brand new. if you cleaned it how did you get rid of the aluminum rust spots


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks good.now to see the whole car :wave:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, NSX!!

Any pics of the whole car mate?


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Come on....Show the car man!!!!


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*

Yeah get snapping biiiiiiiiiatch!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Respect is due! Engine bay looks superb, congratulations.


----------



## Senninha (Apr 26, 2008)

pugben said:


> looks good, did you clean the alternator or is the car almost brand new. if you cleaned it how did you get rid of the aluminum rust spots


Hi,

The NSX was 11 yrs old in August! The alternator was refurbed thanx to Mr Dremmel and some autosol cream.

I've attached some new photo's of interior and exterior for all who have asked :thumb:

Can someone either copy and load them or tell me how I can load actual photo's please (I'm not very computer pc!)

Hope you like them!

Regards, Paul


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice! And a manual with a type r gearnob? Very classy. Loving the boot spoiler too. How hard was it to get to the engine bay?


----------



## Senninha (Apr 26, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Nice! And a manual with a type r gearnob? Very classy. Loving the boot spoiler too. How hard was it to get to the engine bay?


Thanx for the compliments. The spoiler is one of several nice Carbon parts I've added to the car over the years.

The engine bay was actually quite easy with the engine cover and the triangle brace removed ... which was handy as I was replacing them with upgraded and lighter parts anyway

regards


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Absolutely superb! My favourite car (well that and a 1980's AM V8..)

One day i'll have one to make my Honda trio complete....[/dream]


----------



## goo (Oct 10, 2009)

The dark wheels look really good with that body colour.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Fantastic car and great work :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

mmm NSX, thats beautiful!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice, always liked the NSX as you don't see many around and it looks like you have a cracking example there fella! :thumb:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

That certainly doesn't look like an 11 year old car, a real credit to you :thumb:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Such a rare car, and that looks spot on.


----------



## Sparrow'90 (Jul 19, 2009)

Niicee!!


----------

